# Enroll (but not deposit) a new week



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2007)

Madge,

I am a Wyndham/Fairfield points owner, and recently purchased a fixed-week interval.  I would like to enroll (but not yet deposit) the unit, so that in the future, I can deposit the week via the web site, using that deposit for on-line searches.  The RCI Guide I spoke with said that the week could not be enrolled into my account unless I was also depositing it.

Is this true?  If it is not true, what is the proper way to go about enrolling this new week in my account?

Thanks,
Brian N.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2007)

To answer my own question:

It is not true.  The solution is to call back and get a more helpful RCI Guide.


----------



## JLB (Jul 26, 2007)

For those who insist on conducting business through a Guide, that is the solution to just about everything.   



bnoble said:


> To answer my own question:
> 
> It is not true.  The solution is to call back and get a more helpful RCI Guide.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2007)

True, but to enroll the week in the first place, as far as I know, one has no other option...


----------



## mshatty (Jul 26, 2007)

I enrolled 2 different fixed weeks into my FF/Wyn RCI weeks account without depositing either one.  I emailed RCI how to do this and they sent the instructions.  I never spoke with a Guide.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, aren't you Mr. Smarty.


----------

